# eTomi pro probs



## kmdj1997 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there!
Can anyone help please?
I had a eTomi pro for a long time now but suddenly yesterday it stopped working.
I've reinstalled it but it still does not work. When I click on eTomi icon or press open it does not open.
I have no idea what can be wrong with it. Is there problem with java on my comp?
what do I do next?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer any support for P2P software. Thread closed.



> *Forum Rules*
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

